

Epic Fail Yale Art School website. Is is hacked? - digamber_kamat
http://art.yale.edu/

======
davesims
Likely not:

"This website is a wiki. All School of Art grad students, faculty, staff, and
alums have the ability to change most of this site’s content (with some
exceptions); and to add new content and pages."

~~~
digamber_kamat
Shouldnt the "Art" school have a website with some basic sense of aesthetics ?

